
Apple shareholders set to vote on human-rights policies - pseudolus
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-50807372
======
larnmar
If Apple wants to respect human rights they’ll need to pull all operations and
sales out of mainland China.

You can’t do business with the devil and claim your hands are clean.

